# Help picking out a CB Radio



## chambers270

I joined a club this year that still/dog hunts. I have a Z71 that I am wanting to put a radio in for dog hunting. I have never had a CB so I need some input. I do know that I need a radio with low channels because that is what they hunt on.

What is a good radio for a beginner? I am on a budget so I would like to try and get one for $100-$150. Also what else will I need?


----------



## 440Mopar

Its hard to beat the classsic cobra 19 or 29 .U can find some guru's that can add your low side in for around 50 bucks and turn it up too.


----------



## Hogtown

440Mopar said:


> Its hard to beat the classsic cobra 19 or 29 .U can find some guru's that can add your low side in for around 50 bucks and turn it up too.



Mopar is giving good advise.  Make sure that you get a good antenna.  I'd rather have a average CB with a great antenna than a great CB with an average antenna.


----------



## Kwaksmoka

Those Cobras are good, i have used a Uniden PC 66 for over 10 years, it's been a good one for sure! I would recommend it no doubt!


----------



## high tech. hunter

Man on a budget........  I got your answer.
I happen to have a lke new Cobra Model 75 WX ST
I don't use it anymore and was about to stick it on Ebay and Craigs List.  All the controls are in the handset, no box with dials and it has a magnetic antenna, so you just run the cable out the window when you use it or you can wire it up permanently.  Also for power you just plug it in to a cigarette light socket.  So in 30 seconds you are hooked up and ready to go.  No idea what I paid for it, have not researched it yet. Do some reasearch and make me an offer by PM and give me your address and I'll have it in the mail to you from Newnan, Ga.   I used to use it dog hunting and on trips to Colorado elk hunting to talk to truckers about weather ahead etc....  Don't do either anymore.  Would love for it to find a new home and get used instead of sitting in my basement.


----------



## high tech. hunter

Here it is.......

http://www.radioscannerreviews.com/cobra-75wxst-all-in-handset-mobile-40-channel-cb-radio-reviews/


----------



## Davexx1

Almost every dog hunt club uses low channel radios to get away from the loud noise and endless interference of the USA FCC approved 40 channels.  Use of the low channels is technically illegal but I haven't ever heard of the FCC catching and prosecuting anyone for that violation.

While some US radios can be modified to operate on the low channels, many of the exported radios do it better with more power, more range, more audio, etc.  One of the best and most popular with hunters, truckers, etc. is the Galaxy DX55.  The conversion is very easy and with basic tuning 20+ watts of audio swing power is common.  

If I was buying today, this is what I would buy.  Check it out:

http://www.cbradiomagazine.com/Radio Reviews/Galaxy DX 55V/Galaxy DX 55V.htm

Dave


----------



## Davexx1

Almost every dog hunt club uses low channel radios to get away from the loud noise and endless interference of the USA FCC approved 40 channels.  Use of the low channels is technically illegal but I haven't ever heard of the FCC catching and prosecuting anyone for that violation.

While some US radios can be modified to operate on the low channels, many of the exported radios do it better with more power, more range, more audio, etc.  One of the best and most popular with hunters, truckers, etc. is the Galaxy DX55.  The conversion is very easy and with basic tuning 20+ watts of audio swing power is common.  

I used one for many years and if I was buying today, this is what I would buy.  Check it out:

http://www.cbradiomagazine.com/Radio Reviews/Galaxy DX 55V/Galaxy DX 55V.htm

Dave


----------



## rvick

Hogtown said:


> Mopar is giving good advise.  Make sure that you get a good antenna.  I'd rather have a average CB with a great antenna than a great CB with an average antenna.


x2 use a whip


----------



## Lil D

Whips have high SWR's, you don't want that. A good fiberglass antenna will do just as good and everytime you go under a tree it won't fram around and make alot of noise. Another thing, Cobra is good but you are paying for a name.  Uniden and Cobra have the same box (same inside) but I like a cobra. Unidens are a little bit cheaper also. Hope this helps.


----------



## Noodle

Most of the problems one has with high swr is the grounding. For trouble free talking I would say go with a wilson 1000 magnet mount antenna. If you are running on high or low band then a galaxy or northstar radios. You can get about 30 watts out of one of these. Although a cobra 29 tweeked out can do just as good. If you need a good bit of power check the web for texas star amps. If you dont know what you are doing this can get way too involved and lead to lots of headaches.


----------



## Wire Nut

I just installed a Uniden Pro 510 with a 5' Wilson Flex. I was able to get an swr of 1.5. It's a small radio that you can tuck away and the ant. will bend without messing up in the woods. Look up "right channel radios", they have a kit with this setup. It comes with a swr meter and is very easy to install and tune.


----------



## CamoCop

get ya a "General Lee", already has high and low channels built in and within your budget.  run it with a steel whip and use a good ground as mentioned before.  a bad ground causes high swr's.  when i run a cb in the day i would run two grounds on my radio and linear.  

back in my dog hunt days i ran a Connex 3300 with a 500 watt linear and a steel whip.  on almost any given day i could talk to Texas, New York, etc.  when i caught the "skip" right, i could talk to Germany.


----------



## TyT

First thing I would do is make sure that in your area its not all digital. I guess if your using it for dog hunting almost any cb would be good. But if you want it for other uses make sure your county isnt digital only like mine is here in Houston County. found that out the hard way! I have one as well I bought and never had installed because of the digital area I cant remember if it has the thing you talk in to on it but if you want it PM if it cost to ship it just pay me for that if not you can have it!

Ty


----------



## dollarbill

*cb*

TYT could you explain the all digital area and what it will do or not do


----------



## Noodle

I dont think a digital area would have effect on the transmission and reception of a radio. About 15 years ago the whole digital thing came out about cbs and people thought that the cb set up they had would not work with the new stuff. As long as you transmit on the same frequency that the person who wants to hear you is on it does not matter. I also used to carry a scanner around with me. If something broadcast a wireless signal I could hear it, it did not matter what device it came from. Different bands and frequencies transmit at different ranges.


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

To get all you need plus way more and money well spent get a RCI 2950 and be done with it. Buy once cry once.

http://cbradiomagazine.com/Radio Reviews/RCI-2950DX/RCI-2950DX.htm


----------



## TyT

Noodle, Ive been looking for a scanner what kind do you suggest or what kind do you have?


----------



## Noodle

He y smokeyMtn. You are right about those RCI radios. I had a 2950 a few years ago. I had a guy put a connex board in it, and loved the way that thing talked. They had another model, the 2970 that came with fins on the bottom, that had alittle more power. At one time I had more radios than a person needed, now I am down to a northstar that needs some tech repair. 
And TyT as far as the scanner I had it was an ikon I believe. I ordered the part to make it a full scanner. I could sit in my living room and pick up people on their wireless house phone and cell phones. After Newt got busted talking on his phone they disabled those frequencies. There is a website I looked at one time that had all the frequencies listed so you could log them in your scanner. Everything from mall security to dot and above.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

CamoCop said:


> get ya a "General Lee", already has high and low channels built in and within your budget.  run it with a steel whip and use a good ground as mentioned before.  a bad ground causes high swr's.  when i run a cb in the day i would run two grounds on my radio and linear.
> 
> back in my dog hunt days i ran a Connex 3300 with a 500 watt linear and a steel whip.  on almost any given day i could talk to Texas, New York, etc.  when i caught the "skip" right, i could talk to Germany.



I have had two Connex 3300 CB's for several years now.  One of them is still in the box for a spare.  I paid $200 each for these.  I installed the first one several years ago and I ran it with a 125 Watt MAGNUM linear and originally used a " 5 ft Firestick" antenna.  I always hooked up my radio and amplifier  direct to the battery with special connectors and used a 100 amp alternator as well.  This eliminated static interference and it kept it operating at peak performance.  This amplifier also has a "pre-amp" switch that will pull in signals from very long distances that you could not even hear at all without it.  I changed over to the Wilson 1000 magnetic mount antenna and this radio will still transmit and receive up to pretty much where ever you want to talk to.  Over the years, I have had several people tell me that this is the most "bodacious" sounding radio that they have ever heard.  It has the built-in "variable echo feature" and after having it fine-tuned just right, it would really "walk the dog".  It has the regular 40 channnels but it also has the upper and lower channels/SSB.  In reality, it has 240 channels so it just might not be entirely "legal" ....(oops).  I remember many times that when I was leaving my house to drive to our old hunting club (about 45 miles distance), I would give my fellow hunters a shout and let them know that I would be there in about 45 minutes.  I have also talked "skip" all over the country as well due to changing weather conditions.

As I stated, this is one heck of a radio.  As to the other one that is still in the box, I should just sell it because I'm sure that I will never need it.


----------



## CamoCop

Connex are great radio's indeed.  if you ran a steel whip you would get an even better signal/transmit.  besides running multiple grounds, also run heavier gauge wire and run your positive straight the the battery as EAGLE mentioned.  at one time i had a 1,000 watt linear that would make the last 2 foot of a steel whip glow orange.  it was an over kill though.  hey EAGLE, if you ever wanna get rid of that spare Connex, shoot me a pm


----------



## Noodle

Anyone got a good radio guy in the area? I used to let James from Gainesville do all my work. Great guy and quick on repairs. I used a guy out in Snellville once, not sure if he is still there. Sure would like to get the equipment going again.


----------



## bml

Not sure if he is still there, but Wolfman at exit 164 on I-85 did a heck of a good job on all my radios.


----------



## BlackKnight755

Lil D said:


> Whips have high SWR's...



I disagree. A steel whip has one of the lowest SWR's out there. You will be able to receive alot better and you can transmit better also with a steel whip.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

Noodle, if you have James from Gainesville's info, would you pm it to me please? I'm installing a cb in my truck and will need help tuning. Thanks


----------

